# LRM July 2007 Issue



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

CONGRATS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS ON The Issue


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: X2 nice ride


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 09:55 PM~7879815
> *CONGRATS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS ON The Issue
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for my boy D-MACK MAKING THE COVER
AND TODD FOR MAKING LOWRIDER OF THE MONTH


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

LRM still puttin' it down :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 09:55 PM~7879815
> *CONGRATS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS ON The Issue
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 10 2007, 09:50 PM~7880254
> *TTT
> *


your feature came out real nice also Smiley :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:0 Loooonng overdue !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 10:51 PM~7880270
> *your feature came out real nice also Smiley :thumbsup:
> *


THX HOMIE POST SUM PICS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 10 2007, 09:54 PM~7880295
> *:0 Loooonng overdue !!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


time a million


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 09:51 PM~7880270
> *your feature came out real nice also Smiley :thumbsup:
> *



Pics? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 10 2007, 10:54 PM~7880295
> *:0 Loooonng overdue !!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 10 2007, 10:55 PM~7880318
> *
> *


Smiley, I made it back home to Vegas, just like you said :rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 10 2007, 10:58 PM~7880340
> *Smiley, I made it back home to Vegas, just like you said  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

WHO GOT THE BACK BUMPER SPREAD?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 10 2007, 11:16 PM~7880466
> *WHO GOT THE BACK BUMPER SPREAD?
> *


 A A IM GUESSING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 07:55 PM~7879815
> *CONGRATS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS ON The Issue
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 10 2007, 11:16 PM~7880466
> *WHO GOT THE BACK BUMPER SPREAD?
> *


It looks like he's tryin to fart?????? :0 He's got the mean grin :angry:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

RICKY BOBBY ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME? :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Like a little kid, just want to see


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

this out already? its still the all ford special in all the stores around here....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

majestics always doing it big. nice spreads


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 11 2007, 05:53 AM~7880960
> *this out already? its still the all ford special in all the stores around here....
> *


shit i dunno what happen here ..i got one issue ...then the next week the ford issue 

whats the size matters topic about?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

"Chillin with Ice-T"....Id rather chill with Coco. :biggrin:


----------



## MANCHU64 (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 08:55 PM~7879815
> *CONGRATS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS ON The Issue
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A CLEAN RIDE. MUCH PROPS TO YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

congrats to todd, dmack, and the rest of the brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Congratulations to the Majestics and to D-Macc and his caddi.

It's still a G thang!

Get at me Wally! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 10 2007, 11:50 PM~7880254
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Any pics from the inside?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 08:30 AM~7882138
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@May 11 2007, 12:07 AM~7881033
> *shit i dunno what happen here ..i got one issue ...then the next week the ford issue
> 
> whats the size matters topic about?
> *



LIL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN I SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 11:53 AM~7883004
> *LIL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN I SHOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: How did it feel to see it in print? Anything in there I shot? :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Big Props to the Majestics for puttin it Down :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 12:00 PM~7883037
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


MAN... why do we get ours so late out here? Looks like a great issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 11 2007, 09:56 AM~7883018
> *NICE!!!  :thumbsup:  How did it feel to see it in print?  Anything in there I shot?  :biggrin:
> *



it felt like    LOL!


But Yeah Majestics Really put It Down In This Issue Its A Must To Pick Up


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 12:02 PM~7883052
> *it felt like     LOL!
> But Yeah Majestics Really put It Down In This Issue Its A Must To Pick Up
> *


First photos published for you or no? I can't wait to see how that feels too...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 11 2007, 10:04 AM~7883059
> *First photos published for you or no?  I can't wait to see how that feels too...
> *


yeah first timer lol

didnt u take the picture of that show and go 64 rag with the dude hoppin in from the door?? if so that pics in the mag i know its all over layitlow


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 12:06 PM~7883076
> *yeah first timer lol
> 
> didnt u take the picture of that show and go 64 rag with the dude hoppin in from the door?? if so that pics in the mag i know its all over layitlow
> *


Its in for sure? :0 :biggrin: Yep... first time being published too. :yes: You have any scans from those pages?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 11 2007, 10:07 AM~7883083
> *Its in for sure?  :0  :biggrin: Yep... first time being published too. :yes: You have any scans from those pages?
> *



:biggrin: Congrats


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 10:20 AM~7883164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice  uffin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 12:25 PM~7883202
> *:biggrin: Congrats
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 11 2007, 01:07 PM~7883083
> *Its in for sure?  :0  :biggrin: Yep... first time being published too. :yes: You have any scans from those pages?
> *


Thats sweet Howard. Congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@May 11 2007, 12:39 PM~7883272
> *Thats sweet Howard. Congrats.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, real excited. Probably more than I should be, but still. :biggrin: 

And CONGRATS to the Majestics on a great looking issue so far. That cover and feature is NICE looking!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CONGRATS TO DA ALMIGHTY M, WE KNOOOOOOOOW WHATS UP.
ANY FEATURES FROM ANY BROTHAS FROM FLA.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 11 2007, 10:44 AM~7883307
> *CONGRATS TO DA ALMIGHTY M, WE KNOOOOOOOOW WHATS UP.
> ANY FEATURES FROM ANY BROTHAS FROM FLA.
> *



theres edwins 63 hardtop from kissimmee, fl in the back of the issue


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 11:48 AM~7883333
> *theres edwins 63 hardtop from kissimmee, fl  in the back of the issue
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nic


----------



## LaChalet (May 3, 2007)

congrats to MAJESTICS...LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaChalet_@May 11 2007, 02:46 PM~7883890
> *congrats to MAJESTICS...LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

BIGG UP TO THE BIG BAD "M" FROM YOUR UCE BROTHERS


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2007, 01:59 PM~7883976
> *BIGG UP TO THE BIG BAD "M" FROM YOUR UCE BROTHERS
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2007, 02:59 PM~7883976
> *BIGG UP TO THE BIG BAD "M" FROM YOUR UCE BROTHERS
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IS ANYBODY GONNA POST UP ANYMORE PICS?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 11:20 AM~7883164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think im gonna pick this issue up. congrats fellers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Havent bought an issue of lrm in forever, but i think imma have to make an exception this time around.... Just for the Undertaker.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

This issue looks real good!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@May 11 2007, 05:21 PM~7884961
> *Havent bought an issue of lrm in forever, but i think imma have to make an exception this time around.... Just for the Undertaker.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 11 2007, 05:18 PM~7884950
> *i think im gonna pick this issue up. congrats fellers :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 11 2007, 04:59 PM~7884873
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm not sure only one issue is going to be enough for all them ridez :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 11 2007, 05:29 PM~7885014
> *I'm not sure only one issue is going to be enough for all them ridez  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL FOR ALL THE CARS FEATURED IN THE ISSUE?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2007, 05:44 PM~7885121
> *CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL FOR ALL THE CARS FEATURED IN THE ISSUE?
> *


FOR REALZ HOMIE, IVE BEEN WAITING.......
QUE ONDA DIRTY! ONE LUV MIVLIFE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 11 2007, 05:48 PM~7885154
> *FOR REALZ HOMIE, IVE BEEN WAITING.......
> QUE ONDA DIRTY! ONE LUV MIVLIFE
> *


CHILLIN BRO THINKING ABOUT TAKING OFF TO THE STORE TO PICK UP AN ISSUE OR TWO.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

CONGRATS TO THE BIG M, LOOKIN GOOD DMACK


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2007, 05:50 PM~7885162
> *CHILLIN BRO THINKING ABOUT TAKING OFF TO THE STORE TO PICK UP AN ISSUE OR TWO.
> *


SHIT I LOOKED AROUND TODAY AND DIDNT FIND IT ANYWHERE! :angry: 
IM GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL I GET IT IN THE MAIL!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 11 2007, 06:01 PM~7885233
> *SHIT I LOOKED AROUND TODAY AND DIDNT FIND IT ANYWHERE! :angry:
> IM GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL I GET IT IN THE MAIL!
> *


SHIT, IF I WAIT TO GET IT IN THE MAIL, IT WILL BE NEXT MONTH! :angry:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2007, 06:02 PM~7885242
> *SHIT, IF I WAIT TO GET IT IN THE MAIL, IT WILL BE NEXT MONTH! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH WELL I WANT MORE THEN ONE ISSUE SO IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT EVA COMES FIRST IM GONNA HAVE ATLEAST 3 OF THEM IN MY HOUSE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 11 2007, 06:03 PM~7885248
> *:biggrin: YEAH WELL I WANT MORE THEN ONE ISSUE SO IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT EVA COMES FIRST IM GONNA HAVE ATLEAST 3 OF THEM IN MY HOUSE
> *


W3RD! 
WORK, HOME OFFICE, BATHROOM, GARAGE!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2007, 06:05 PM~7885259
> *W3RD!
> WORK, HOME OFFICE, BATHROOM, GARAGE!
> *


*UNDER PILLOW*, BATHROOM, WORK :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 11 2007, 01:59 PM~7883976
> *BIGG UP TO THE BIG BAD "M" FROM YOUR UCE BROTHERS
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS UCE BROTHERS IT ALLWAYS ONE LUV WITH US


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@May 11 2007, 05:51 PM~7885173
> *CONGRATS TO THE BIG M, LOOKIN GOOD DMACK
> *


THANKS 20 MIN -ONE LUV


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 11 2007, 05:06 PM~7885268
> *UNDER PILLOW, BATHROOM, WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mainiac602_@May 11 2007, 03:37 AM~7881433
> *THAT'S A CLEAN RIDE. MUCH PROPS TO YOU  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 09:55 PM~7879815
> *CONGRATS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS ON The Issue
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE FOR POSTIN MY SHIT-GOODLOOKIN BIG M BABY FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW-AINT NO STOPPIN US WE HERE TO STAY-NICCA


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 10 2007, 10:42 PM~7880186
> *ttt for my boy D-MACK MAKING THE COVER
> AND  TODD  FOR  MAKING  LOWRIDER  OF  THE  MONTH
> *


THANKS LIL NICCA FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT-ONE LUV


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

congrats!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FUCK IT, I AM OFF TO THE STORE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 11 2007, 04:44 PM~7885121
> *CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL FOR ALL THE CARS FEATURED IN THE ISSUE?
> *



"Papa Dont Take No Mess" FleetWood

"sick Deuce" Black 62 impala

" Convertible Deville" Orange Lecab Caddy With Euro Kit

" Cream 5 " Cream 65 impala

" FreakyBehavior" Brown Fleetwood

" Tequilla Negra" Black Box Caprice

" The Undertaker " Smileys Brougham

" Main Event " Todds Patterned Out 63

"Most Hated" Straight Outta KC with A Clean Ass TC

"Sunday Driver" White And Tan Patterned Box Caprice 

"PATRON" Gray Euro Cutty With Murals Going Down The Side Of It 

" El Torero" Cream Color Harley

"Majestic 63" Green And White Hardtop 63 straight outta florida


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Is this issue under Joe Ray's belt? :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 06:06 PM~7885544
> *"Papa Dont Take No Mess" FleetWood
> 
> "sick Deuce" Black 62 impala
> ...


 :0 That's quite a lineup... Congrats to all...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 12 2007, 01:06 AM~7885544
> *"Papa Dont Take No Mess" FleetWood
> 
> "sick Deuce" Black 62 impala
> ...


Big props to my family,THE BIG M BABY.This is my first time in the mag and i'm glad it's with the rest of my homies.IT's an M thang,the haters just don't understand. :biggrin: :biggrin: By the way if anyone has pics of my lincoln and of fidels ride can you post it up i want to see how they came out,thanks.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

it's really strange how people HATE on LRM...but if your car makes it in there..then it's a great accomplishment


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 11 2007, 09:31 PM~7885996
> *it's really strange how people HATE on LRM...but if your car makes it in there..then it's a great accomplishment
> *


i think its more that we're congratulating M for having tight enough rides, that LRM had to take notice and make a good move, which they haven't been doing much of lately. perhaps there is a turn around going on at LRM that we've been wanting. just need to ditch the big rim ads, and focus on low's, like they did in this issue.. and i might subscribe again. sure the ditching big rim ads, will be the harder part, as they still have to pay bills.. and an advertiser is an adivertiser.. namean


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 09:37 PM~7886028
> *i think its more that we're congratulating M for having tight enough rides, that LRM had to take notice and make a good move, which they haven't been doing much of lately.  perhaps there is a turn around going on at LRM that we've been wanting.  just need to ditch the big rim ads, and focus on low's, like they did in this issue.. and i might subscribe again.  sure the ditching big rim ads, will be the harder part, as they still have to pay bills.. and an advertiser is an adivertiser.. namean
> *


I still pick up LRM...just cuz they are the ONLY mag out every month..I'm not hating on the mag or the rides...just wondering


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

usually (_sometimes_ they do fk up with big rim cars, that aint lows), its not the rides i have problem with..its the 8129374912837498123749812347 pages of big rims ads.. thet pisses me off


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think i might end my strike and start getting it again.... anybody wanna sell me the last 6 issues :happysad:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 09:49 PM~7886096
> *usually (sometimes they do fk up with big rim cars, that aint lows), its not the rides i have problem with..its the 8129374912837498123749812347 pages of big rims ads.. thet pisses me off
> *


I totally agree with that...I hate how the put big rim cars in the "mailbox" section...but what ya gonna do...they're the only ones that are consistent with putting out a magazine....


what's amusing to me is..the local store that carries the mag always sells all their copies...but not a lowrider in sight around my neighborhood


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

*11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Howard, Vegas Blvd, hot$tuff5964, OUTHOPU, showandgo, shortymack, TRAFFIC-LAC, MISTER ED*

Wow... :wave: What up everyone? Looks like this issue is going to sell out :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

FIRST OFF MUCH RESPECT TO MAJESTIC.... IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING. SECOND NOT TO DISS MAJESTIC OR UCE, BUT ROLLERZ ONLY HAS WON IT 3 X AND HAS NEVER GOTTEN AN ISSUE LIKE THIS. A YEAR AGO UCE GOT ITS SECOND TITLE FOR CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR AND ALSO GOT AN ISSUE.... HOW COME R.O. DOESNT. HHHMMMMMM


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 11 2007, 09:55 PM~7886132
> *FIRST OFF MUCH RESPECT TO MAJESTIC.... IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING. SECOND NOT TO DISS MAJESTIC OR UCE, BUT ROLLERZ ONLY HAS WON IT 3 X AND HAS NEVER GOTTEN AN ISSUE LIKE THIS. A YEAR AGO UCE GOT ITS SECOND TITLE FOR CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR AND ALSO GOT AN ISSUE.... HOW COME R.O. DOESNT. HHHMMMMMM
> *


I'm thinking it will come out later in the year like Uso's did... closer to the SuperShow. They just started doing the special dedication issues with the 2004 Club of the Year and have continued through this year.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

we're getting ours too.

and i think when they did UCE a few years ago, it was the first time they ever did an issue dedicated to a single club. that was 2004, and our last club of the year prior to this past year was 2003. i think its been a yearly thing since '04. but i could be wrong :dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

congrats majestics. :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 10 2007, 08:55 PM~7879815
> *CONGRATS TO THE BIG MAJESTICS ON The Issue
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2007, 02:55 AM~7886132
> *FIRST OFF MUCH RESPECT TO MAJESTIC.... IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING. SECOND NOT TO DISS MAJESTIC OR UCE, BUT ROLLERZ ONLY HAS WON IT 3 X AND HAS NEVER GOTTEN AN ISSUE LIKE THIS. A YEAR AGO UCE GOT ITS SECOND TITLE FOR CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR AND ALSO GOT AN ISSUE.... HOW COME R.O. DOESNT. HHHMMMMMM
> *


Thankyou for the props,and i fell you on LRM they don't make no sence,we should have got club of the year 1 of the last 2 years ,so maybe this is there way of paying us back.No dissrespect to you all.But anyway i'm just glad to see a whole issuse with real low-lows. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 12 2007, 02:31 AM~7885996
> *it's really strange how people HATE on LRM...but if your car makes it in there..then it's a great accomplishment
> *


I've never hated on them,sure they do shit i don't agree with,but it's all about making that paper for them you know.Thats why you see the big rim cars and shit like that.But they have helped take lowriding where it is today,and they are the best low-low mag out there for now. :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IM LOVIN IT................... :biggrin: 
ITS A "M" THANG,THEY WOULD UNDERSTAND :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 06:06 PM~7885544
> *"Papa Dont Take No Mess" FleetWood
> 
> "sick Deuce" Black 62 impala
> ...


MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB YOU FELLA'S KILLED IT IN THIS ISSUE!!!

THAT IS A BOMB ROLL CALL BUT WHERE IS THE VEGAS LOVE LIL HOMIE YOU FORGOT SOMEONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 11 2007, 10:04 PM~7886964
> *MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB YOU FELLA'S KILLED IT IN THIS ISSUE!!!
> 
> THAT IS A BOMB ROLL CALL BUT WHERE IS THE VEGAS LOVE LIL HOMIE YOU FORGOT SOMEONE!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 03:53 PM~7883004
> *LIL SUMTHIN SUMTHIN I SHOT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out ... 

and congrats to street riders of KC cant wait to see it and hold the new issue ...and looks like lots of color pages for tech article anyway


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 10 2007, 11:42 PM~7880186
> *ttt for my boy D-MACK MAKING THE COVER
> AND  TODD  FOR  MAKING  LOWRIDER  OF  THE  MONTH
> *


DID HE RUN FOR THE JOHNSON AND JOHNSON WHN HE SAW HER TOO.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CONGRATS "M"


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 11 2007, 08:32 PM~7886420
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Here some pics I took of your guys cars, tight rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Can't wait to get my issue. Congrats to the big "M" :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 12 2007, 01:39 AM~7887691
> *Can't wait to get my issue.  Congrats to the big "M"  :thumbsup:
> *


X4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all they need now is a LIL issue!


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@May 12 2007, 02:32 AM~7887673
> *Here some pics I took of your guys cars, tight rides. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn..the paint on that car is amazing...I'm off to the store to pick up the mag :cheesy:


----------



## 2twin (Sep 13, 2005)

This was the last magazine Ralph did, ( BUSTIN OUT), and we give him pros for doing a great thing for the MAJESTICS worldwide, he came in a Majestics and left as a Majestics


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 11:36 PM~7887481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:00 AM~7888043
> *all they need now is a LIL issue!
> *


WELL EVERONE IN THIS ISSUE IS A LAYITLOW MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats Zach, been waiting to see your pics ever since you told me about them..... :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 12 2007, 10:51 AM~7889083
> *Congrats Zach, been waiting to see your pics ever since you told me about them..... :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: THanks Bro :cheesy: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 12 2007, 04:32 PM~7888772
> *WELL EVERONE IN THIS ISSUE IS A LAYITLOW MEMBER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Damn i made it into LRM ,Now the only dream i have left is to one day maybe get LIL car of the month. :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2007, 01:25 PM~7889948
> *:biggrin: Damn i made it into LRM ,Now the only dream i have left is to one day maybe get LIL car of the month. :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ONE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 13 2007, 12:26 AM~7890676
> *ONE DAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: You gotta be connected to get that. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 13 2007, 12:48 AM~7890781
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 11 2007, 07:31 PM~7885996
> *it's really strange how people HATE on LRM...but if your car makes it in there..then it's a great accomplishment
> *


its not hate its frustration when you work hard and dont get recognized you cant really call it tell you walk in our shoes this will be our year to get recognized !


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 12 2007, 09:38 PM~7892109
> *its not hate its frustration when you work hard and dont get recognized you cant really call it tell you walk in our shoes this will be our year to get recognized !
> *


SEE THEY HATING ALREADY


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

props to tha M :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 13 2007, 05:48 AM~7892145
> *SEE THEY HATING ALREADY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2007, 10:14 AM~7893820
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 13 2007, 05:38 AM~7892109
> *its not hate its frustration when you work hard and dont get recognized you cant really call it tell you walk in our shoes this will be our year to get recognized !
> *


Hell ya bart even without a club of the year this year,that shit don't matter we know who puts it down on the daily in the streets. :biggrin:  On 13's and 14's.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2007, 03:11 PM~7894869
> *Hell ya bart even without a club of the year this year,that shit don't matter we know who puts it down on the daily in the streets. :biggrin:   On 13's and 14's.
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Congrats! This issue was well deserved and overdue, looks good, congrats to the big M.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm not trying to jock or hang from anyones nuts, but every show I go to I see a Majestics car, so for everyone talking shit or what not... Can you tell me that's not dedication? :dunno:

And as far as clubs with no chapters, I always see the homies from ROYALS putting it down, too and I see people hating on them... they are a Las Vegas club, no chapters, no nothing, and I'm always seeing a car or two in a DVD, magazine, etc etc...

Keep puttin' it down, fellas :thumbsup:

And I mean NO disrespect to any other clubs, I just want to see what people are hating on :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 14 2007, 12:52 AM~7895631
> *Congrats! This issue was well deserved and overdue, looks good, congrats to the big M.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

any pics of sunday driver???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+May 12 2007, 11:32 AM~7888772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2007, 02:25 PM~7889948
> *:biggrin: Damn i made it into LRM ,Now the only dream i have left is to one day maybe get LIL car of the month. :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOW THAT YOU MADE IT INTO LRM, ARE YOU GOING TO DISNEYLAND?!?!?! :biggrin: DONT ALL PEOPLE GO THERE AFTER MAKING A BIG ACHIEVMENT IN LIFE??  I KNOW ILL BE GOIN ONCE I MAKE IT INTO LRM, EVEN IF IM JUST WALKING BY AS THEY TAKE A PIX.... :roflmao: PROPS TO THE BIG "M"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 13 2007, 04:52 PM~7895631
> *Congrats! This issue was well deserved and overdue, looks good, congrats to the big M.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

Big Ups to Majestics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@May 14 2007, 04:08 AM~7896962
> *NOW THAT YOU MADE IT INTO LRM, ARE YOU GOING TO DISNEYLAND?!?!?!  :biggrin:  DONT ALL PEOPLE GO THERE AFTER MAKING A BIG ACHIEVMENT IN LIFE??  I KNOW ILL BE GOIN ONCE I MAKE IT INTO LRM, EVEN IF IM JUST WALKING BY AS THEY TAKE A PIX.... :roflmao: PROPS TO THE BIG "M"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:Nah i'm not going to disneyland i'm going to houston i think they have a 6 flags there. :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@May 13 2007, 09:56 PM~7897302
> *Big Ups to Majestics :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats to Majestics for putting it down. 

EastSide CC
Fresno Ca.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@May 14 2007, 07:36 AM~7899198
> *Congrats to Majestics for putting it down.
> 
> EastSide CC
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 10:00 AM~7883037
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Todd!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Felicidades to all the big M


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

congradulatiions to all the members in the issue im gonna have to pick this one up for shure :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

can someone post flicks of other cars that are in there


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 16 2007, 09:34 PM~7917822
> *can someone post flicks of other cars that are in there
> *


X2


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 16 2007, 03:34 PM~7917822
> *can someone post flicks of other cars that are in there
> *


FO REALZ


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 16 2007, 03:34 PM~7917822
> *can someone post flicks of other cars that are in there
> *


GO BUY THE MAG ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

BIG ..BIG :thumbsup: 2 THE BIG M..PUTTIN IT DOWN......THEY SHOULD DO MORE CC FEATURES LIKE THIS WHERE THEY FEATURE THE WHOLE MAG ON CLUBS.............LIFESTYLE......GROUPE.....INDIVIDUALS.....IMPERIALS.....KLIQUE...SOUTHSIDE..ECT.ECT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Congrats to my Brother Shorty from TECHNIQUES Arizona Chapter. His 66 came out on page 43 at the Phoenix LRM car show.*


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 16 2007, 03:22 PM~7918134
> *GO  BUY  THE MAG ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


it hasint came out up here yet or i would have


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

CONGRATS EME!!!!
:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 16 2007, 05:40 PM~7918955
> *it hasint came out up here yet or i would have
> *




dont worry big homie i got-cha


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Damn I can't wait to get this issue!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 16 2007, 09:12 PM~7919620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

yes sir thats what i been wanting to see :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 16 2007, 07:20 PM~7919678
> *yes sir thats what i been wanting to see :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 16 2007, 09:20 PM~7919678
> *yes sir thats what i been wanting to see :biggrin:
> *


do you still have it ?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CAN U POST UP EDWINS MAJESTICS 63 FOR ME HOMIE? LAST CAR IN THE ISSUE


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@May 16 2007, 07:23 PM~7919693
> *do you still have it ?
> *


na my homie the homie in N.C has it now :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@May 16 2007, 07:28 PM~7919737
> *na my homie the homie in N.C has it now  :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2007, 02:02 AM~7919551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Fuck the haters MAJESTICS doing it the right way,lowrider style. :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i allways thught that car belonged to twinn from compton


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 16 2007, 07:35 PM~7919775
> *i allways thught that car belonged to twinn from compton
> *



it did


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Just got mine today. Damn I love Coco. :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 16 2007, 09:32 PM~7919762
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Fuck the haters MAJESTICS doing it the right way,lowrider style. :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@May 17 2007, 02:48 AM~7919860
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


Not much big dogg,congrats brother,on the lay out.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

congrats to the big M


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 16 2007, 07:35 PM~7919775
> *i allways thught that car belonged to twinn from compton
> *


it did thin i got it and now my homie got it everybody knows that twinn built that car and it use to be his


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

from the "girls of lowrider" issue... :cheesy:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 16 2007, 11:20 PM~7920523
> *Not much big dogg,congrats brother,on the lay out.
> *


have you seen it ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@May 17 2007, 12:00 PM~7921878
> *have you seen it  ?
> *


No not yet.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CAN ANYBODY TELL ME IF DOC IS STILL PAINTING CAR HEARD A RUMOR HE STOP.... NO MORE CARS.


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 17 2007, 05:25 AM~7921932
> *CAN ANYBODY TELL ME IF DOC IS STILL PAINTING CAR HEARD A RUMOR HE STOP.... NO MORE CARS.
> *


no he is still painting :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 17 2007, 05:18 AM~7921912
> *No not yet.
> *




here you go homie :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 17 2007, 05:43 PM~7926669
> *here you go homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, the model from the green impala is :worship: :worship: whats her name? :cheesy:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 16 2007, 07:12 PM~7919620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@May 18 2007, 12:43 AM~7926669
> *here you go homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks big dogg. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

JUST FOUND A COUPLE COPIES HERE IN AZ... :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

now i really want to be a MAJESTIC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 18 2007, 08:08 AM~7929512
> * now i really want to be a MAJESTIC
> *


WALTER WALTER WALTER THOUGHT YOU WERE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@May 18 2007, 07:36 AM~7929619
> *WALTER  WALTER  WALTER  THOUGHT  YOU WERE  ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


my name is jeff......whoever the fuc you are??? :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 18 2007, 09:50 AM~7929998
> *my name is jeff......whoever the fuc you are??? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK JEFF


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

this is a must have


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

looks like lowrider mag turned around and made a worth wild issue. now lets see if they got what it takes for next months issue


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

no doubt ,good issue!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@May 18 2007, 07:14 PM~7931251
> *looks like lowrider mag turned around and made a worth wild issue. now lets see if they got what it takes for next months issue
> *


If theres more MAJESTICS in it it will be tighjt again,if not back to the big wheel shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 18 2007, 06:01 AM~7928514
> *JUST FOUND A COUPLE COPIES HERE IN AZ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Damn now i see why folks were saying they had to get this,I'm so proud
To be in the same issue with some of the tightest rides in the GAME.


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

was Majestics in there all I noticed was COCO na just kiddin theres some nice rides in there do your thing big M


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 18 2007, 09:03 PM~7933757
> *was Majestix in there all I noticed was COCO na just kiddin theres some nice rides in there do your thing big M
> *


MAJESTICS HOMIE, GET IT RIGHT.NO DISRESPECT TO DA X BUT WE ARE THE ALMIGHTY BIG M 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KJawmwxEJ0
WATCH THE VIDEO


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 18 2007, 07:03 PM~7933757
> *was Majestix in there all I noticed was COCO na just kiddin theres some nice rides in there do your thing big M
> *


GET IT RIGHT ,MAJESTICS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my bad I fixed it :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 18 2007, 08:07 PM~7933785
> *MAJESTICS HOMIE, GET IT RIGHT.NO DISRESPECT TO DA X BUT WE ARE THE ALMIGHTY BIG M
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KJawmwxEJ0
> WATCH THE VIDEO
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Good video.... "Nobody does it better" :yes:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Its good to see that lowrider magazine has finally gave a club that is strickly lowriders there do respect. May be they'll realize lowrider have always been trend setters!!!!!!!!!!!!!! much respect to the Big "M"!



Rick Rock
Low Life Hydraulics


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 17 2007, 10:01 PM~7928514
> *JUST FOUND A COUPLE COPIES HERE IN AZ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 11:06 AM~7883076
> *yeah first timer lol
> 
> didnt u take the picture of that show and go 64 rag with the dude hoppin in from the door?? if so that pics in the mag i know its all over layitlow
> *


What do u guys normally shoot with? digital or 35mm film?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Major props to MAJESTICS CC, Props to LRM as well

Best LRM ive seen in years. Laid out well, front to back.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 25 2007, 02:20 AM~7973410
> *Major props to MAJESTICS CC, Props to LRM as well
> 
> Best LRM ive seen in years.  Laid out well, front to back.
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i ended my short lived LRM strike with this issue :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 24 2007, 09:08 PM~7974681
> *i ended my short lived LRM strike with this issue :0
> *


 :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 10:00 AM~7883037
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

one my favs ever built, in teh top 10 for me, Doc put it DOWN on this muthafucker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 24 2007, 07:20 PM~7973410
> *Major props to MAJESTICS CC, Props to LRM as well
> 
> Best LRM ive seen in years.  Laid out well, front to back.
> *


  :biggrin: x2


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

AWSOME JOB GUYS!!!!!!!!SMILEY LOVE THE CAR HOMIE..IT TRULEY INSPIRES ME MORE AND MORE.. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ITS NICE TO SEE THEM DOING CLUB EDITIONS..AND IF IM NOT MISTAKEN I SEEN LEES BIG WHEEL ADS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

picture this...LRM...[puts up the doe]makes a movie and has the lowriders [LOWRIDERS]... star in the mofo!!!!!!!..........can you say box office hit!!!!....why you bullshitting lrm! :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

Holy shit this is a badd ass issue! I love every feature in the mag.....well except the motorcycle but thats cuz I don't like bike.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$natch5964_@May 25 2007, 12:08 AM~7974681
> *i ended my short lived LRM strike with this issue :0
> *


easily the best issue in years hot$natch


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 25 2007, 09:52 PM~7980396
> *easily the best issue in years hot$natch
> *


you have offended me sir, i challenge you to a duel. :angry:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good issue


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

best issue in a long time there wasn't one car that I didn't like. congrats to the majestics on one badd ass issue :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 24 2007, 10:25 AM~7969319
> *What do u guys normally shoot with? digital or 35mm film?
> *


If that was for me (regarding the pic of Tommy from the door)... I shoot digital. I've shot both, but prefer digital. Even though there's still nothing like shooting film as far as quality... digital has come a long way and is solid/consistent.

Hope that helps.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 25 2007, 07:52 PM~7980396
> *easily the best issue in years hot$natch
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------

